# Spring valley birds



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Went down today with the group and birds were everywhere. Everyone came home with at least 1. I also made a new friend today, this guy.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Next release is the day before Thanksgiving for Thanksgiving day


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

TomC said:


> I also made a new friend today, this guy.


 That's the biggest Pheasant I've ever seen !


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

That is definitely a big pheasant


----------

